# Wake up!



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Been dead around the Merckx forum for a while. Here is my latest. Great condition frame looks like it has hardly been used. Threw some new-ish parts to get it on the road, mixed with some keeper c-record parts. Will get it more silver and less carbon over the winter.

Safe and happy riding!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Nice 7-11 Corsa, Chrome front and rear. Winner, winner. Enjoy


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea I was holding out for one with chrome stays and forks. You see them both ways used by the 7-eleven boys back in the day, but I like the chrome front/back better.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think the re-issue ones have chrome. Different environmental laws made plating too expensive.

I'd love a 7-Eleven with chrome and a flat crown fork.


----------

